# Team fees?



## soloyosh (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi all,

I am just curious what the typical fee is to be on a team is. 

I don't need to know which club, I just want to know what it costs:

Registration?
Monthly?
Extra for tournaments, etc?

Thanks
Brett


----------



## chargerfan (Mar 11, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just curious what the typical fee is to be on a team is.
> 
> ...


What age group are you looking at? That makes a difference.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 11, 2017)

2005 girls estimate:
Club fee: $1,800 - $2,800
Kit: $200 - $300 (some of the more expensive clubs include the kit, so I was told)
Tournaments: Local tournaments are around $50-$100 per
Additional costs: Travel for longer distance tournaments, coaches per diem if out of county, coaches travel cost, gift for team manager and coach during the holidays, etc...
Without any out of area travel and around five tournaments I would expect to spend a minimum of $3,000  to $5,000.  Plus gas, food, hoodies, t-shitrs, etc... that you will end up buying.


----------



## soloyosh (Mar 11, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> What age group are you looking at? That makes a difference.


None in particular. Just trying to get an idea of what it's like out there.


----------



## soloyosh (Mar 11, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> 2005 girls estimate:
> Club fee: $1,800 - $2,800
> Kit: $200 - $300 (some of the more expensive clubs include the kit, so I was told)
> Tournaments: Local tournaments are around $50-$100 per
> ...


Thank you


----------



## chargerfan (Mar 11, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> None in particular. Just trying to get an idea of what it's like out there.


Fees: about 2000, more if you want the backpack and jacket 
Tournaments: I think we spend around 700 just in fees (surf tourneys expensive)
I don't even want to know what we spent on hotels, gas, food, Starbucks on away games and tournaments. A lot. But there is definitely a way to keep costs down: carpool, bring your own food, etc. 
Also don't forget the additional cost if your team does indoor, futsal, speed and agility. 

No wonder we can't afford that European vacation!


----------



## chargerfan (Mar 11, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> Fees: about 2000, more if you want the backpack and jacket
> Tournaments: I think we spend around 700 just in fees (surf tourneys expensive)
> I don't even want to know what we spent on hotels, gas, food, Starbucks on away games and tournaments. A lot. But there is definitely a way to keep costs down: carpool, bring your own food, etc.
> Also don't forget the additional cost if your team does indoor, futsal, speed and agility.
> ...


I forgot the cost of 2-3 pairs of cleats a year, indoor soccer shoes, extra practice shirts and shorts, and SOCKS, which are constantly lost or need replacing. This alone is 300-400.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Mar 11, 2017)

chargerfan said:


> I forgot the cost of 2-3 pairs of cleats a year, indoor soccer shoes, extra practice shirts and shorts, and SOCKS, which are constantly lost or need replacing. This alone is 300-400.


Also forgot the cost of private lessons 1-2x/week on top at ~$60/hr...!


----------



## chargerfan (Mar 11, 2017)

Supermodel56 said:


> Also forgot the cost of private lessons 1-2x/week on top at ~$60/hr...!


Ouch! I spend too much in socks to afford that!


----------



## Primetime (Mar 11, 2017)

Our club ranges from about $125 - $200 per month for 10-11 months a year.   That's just team fees (trainer/coach fees, tournaments, league, refs, state cup and pretty much everything we do as a team) on top of that is registration and uniforms.  Which are about $700-$800 combined.  So looking at around $2,100 to $2,900.  Not including backpacks, warm ups, travel, Starbucks and all that stuff.  Just actual playing costs.  And we're a "bigger club".


----------



## soloyosh (Mar 11, 2017)

So I am guessing that these teams have paid coaches?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Mar 11, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> So I am guessing that these teams have paid coaches?


Yes


----------



## MOONGIRL (Mar 12, 2017)

You will pay more for better real estate.  If your team practices on nice fields with lights and bathrooms the dues will be higher. If your club crams 4 teams  on 1 field and plays under lights from a noisy generator, your monthly dues should be less.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 12, 2017)

I have heard some parents say their South Bay area  club is $4,000/year. I have seen not seen a price list so can't confirm.


----------



## Grace T. (Mar 13, 2017)

For our 2008 entry level team it's $1400-1500.  Includes his once a week goalkeeper trainer and goalkeeper kit, but excludes the regular kit, tournament fees, Friday Academy for field players, and they plan on doing some fundraisers too.  It's also on the larger end of U9 teams (12 players) and only 1 far away tournie.


----------



## amsoiltek (Mar 13, 2017)

Doesn't TFA cover everything? I think they are sponsor funded.


----------



## seesnake (Mar 13, 2017)

$2200 for training through club 2006 player
several hundred more for tournaments

$1275 for 2010 player


----------



## socalkdg (Mar 13, 2017)

2005 kid.   We were less than a $1000 for the year for everything, (Kit and Tourney's included) but our coaches aren't paid as they took two Extra teams, combined, and carried over to a Club.  It does include a trainer on Saturdays provided by the club.  It will go up as we switch fields this year.  

Just gave two checks totaling $800 for one month of dance(included a competition this month), so everyone here is getting a great deal no matter what they pay.


----------



## Moo (Mar 13, 2017)

2005 team... We pay around $1400 for club fee.    Team fee runs around $450 and uniforms (every two years) are around $350.   Only thing not included in the fees is hotel expenses for the coach.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 13, 2017)

2005 team: We paid about $1,450 all in for club, tournaments, coach stipend, weekly Skills, etc. $375 for uniforms and bags. No big travel tournament this year we all agreed.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 14, 2017)

Good to see such a range. 
The surprising part is the range for uniforms. 
For those paying more than $300-  what does that include?  (How many game jerseys, shorts, socks, practice shirts?  Does it include warmups or backpacks?)


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Mar 14, 2017)

We paid $1,500 for club fees for B08. It includes shorts, socks, training shirts, jacket, ball, bag and use of jerseys (club keeps at end of season), gk training weekly starting in Aug and two 6 weeks skills clinics. We play local tournaments and there's an additional $400.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 14, 2017)

timbuck said:


> For those paying more than $300- what does that include? (How many game jerseys, shorts, socks, practice shirts? Does it include warmups or backpacks?)


Bought 2 full kits and socks, 2 practice shirts, backpack (not mandatory), warmup suit (which was optional, really), and I added some practice shorts (since I was already ordering online).


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 14, 2017)

*LA Premier DA fees, *from http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/la-premier-fc-da-opinions-thoughts.1624/

2kids&asoccerball posted:
*"The cost of playing DA at LA Premier is $2850 which includes uniforms, training gear, 4 training days per week, baseline concussion testing, heart monitoring, Athletic Gaines training, and registration.  It does not include travel expenses.*  It was mentioned several times that applications for scholarships are readily available.  DAII teams will pay less, but uniforms and training gear will not be included."


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 14, 2017)

*Tudela FC fees,* from http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/introducing-tudela-fc-la.2192/

KJR posted:
"*The club fees are $2400/year. There are some additional team/player fees (for tournaments and kits). So that's all pretty standard; Jacob coached at Beach for years, and we're following their model. *We are exploring other sponsorships and grants, which may impact those fees, and no player will be turned away for being unable to pay. We already have a significant percentage of scholarship players, and that diversity and inclusion is an important part of our project."


----------



## Surf Zombie (Mar 14, 2017)

How's this for crazy? We are living in the Boston area at the moment and my 2007 DD plays U10. 

$2,800 for fees (which includes 11 months of training 3x week, fall & spring leagues, indoor turf & futsal all winter). Thankfully, coaches are top notch. No daddy coaches. 

$495 for her kit (20 + pieces including winter coat, spring coat, 3 different color game uniforms, practice kits, back pack, pinnies, etc.)

$1,175 in fees for 10 tournaments. 

$4,000 in travel expenses (approximately) for 4 out of state tournaments, two of which require plane tickets. 

$450 (total for the year) for private lessons (about 10 sessions)  for "tune up" issues.  Splits the cost with a teammate so it's $45/hr. instead of $80/hr. 

Add in indoor shoes, firm ground cleats, turf shoes, Christmas presents for the coach & manager, occasional t-shirt at the tournaments, gas to and from games and practice (thankfully we are very close to the facility and have a great carpool) and that's probably another $1,000 when all is said and done.


----------



## chargerfan (Mar 14, 2017)

Surf Zombie said:


> How's this for crazy? We are living in the Boston area at the moment and my 2007 DD plays U10.
> 
> $2,800 for fees (which includes 11 months of training 3x week, fall & spring leagues, indoor turf & futsal all winter). Thankfully, coaches are top notch. No daddy coaches.
> 
> ...


Why are u10s playing in out of state tournaments? 

Maybe fees aren't as crazy here because there is more competition? Parents, for the most part, have several options for clubs. I think parents here would laugh if they were told it would be that much for their 9-10 year old to play soccer.


----------



## chefsilver (Mar 14, 2017)

We are looking at $1,900 for club dues plus uniforms and tournaments.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 14, 2017)

One more. *Pateadores fees:* Google Link to 2016-17 club form

2003-2006 - $2,035 plus kits plus practice gear
1999-2002 - $2,245 plus kits plus practice gear


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Mar 14, 2017)

$2100/year, plus uniform kit every two years ($120), practice gear as needed (shirt,shorts,socks $38).  Two practices a week, plus optional agility/conditioning offered 5 nights of the week during fall season (offered to all members of the club), so if you want you could do 2 regular practices and then 2 or 3 nights of Agility/Conditioning. Includes State Cup/League Cup. 

$50/year Futsal Fees, for 5 regular season games and 3 game tournament at the end of season. 
Usually 2 beach tournaments at $50/each.

Additional tournament fees are usually, $50 to $65 /tournament depending on how many tournaments we decide to play.

Add to that all travel expenses.


----------



## chargerfan (Mar 14, 2017)

TCD said:


> to be fair, re: out of state travel, the states are pretty teeny tiny in the northeast corner of our country.


Agreed, but he said two require plane tickets. Either way, $4000 in tournaments is extreme no matter what age they are.


----------



## Mystery Train (Mar 14, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Good to see such a range.
> The surprising part is the range for uniforms.
> For those paying more than $300-  what does that include?  (How many game jerseys, shorts, socks, practice shirts?  Does it include warmups or backpacks?)


My kid's former club had uniform "requirement" that was insane.  Backpacks, 3 game kits (home, away, & alternate color), 3 different color practice shirts, practice shorts and socks, warm-up sweats, and all were "mandatory" and that didn't even count the two keeper jerseys on top of it.  What a racket.  One lesson we learned is that fancy gear doesn't improve coaching or results.  LOL


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Mar 14, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> My kid's former club had uniform "requirement" that was insane.  Backpacks, 3 game kits (home, away, & alternate color), 3 different color practice shirts, practice shorts and socks, warm-up sweats, and all were "mandatory" and that didn't even count the two keeper jerseys on top of it.  What a racket.  One lesson we learned is that fancy gear doesn't improve coaching or results.  LOL


We are going from 1 pair of shorts to 2 pairs. The kids/parents were concerned about wearing the wrong ones and having to change on the fields. We decided to stick with one color for all the games. Can't imagine 3!


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Mar 15, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just curious what the typical fee is to be on a team is.
> 
> ...


As far as I can see it all depends where you live, go and club wise...so it's a huge range. Sometimes you get what you pay, sometimes you don't.


----------



## Dargle (Mar 15, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> My kid's former club had uniform "requirement" that was insane.  Backpacks, 3 game kits (home, away, & alternate color), 3 different color practice shirts, practice shorts and socks, warm-up sweats, and all were "mandatory" and that didn't even count the two keeper jerseys on top of it.  What a racket.  One lesson we learned is that fancy gear doesn't improve coaching or results.  LOL


Usually, those requirements are "mandatory" because the club negotiated a deal with the supplier (Adidas, Nike etc) to be an "official ____ club."  The club agrees to require that all their kids purchase a certain number of products and the supplier agrees to give the club a percentage of receipts.  It's a fundraiser for the club.  Effectively, the parents are the ones making the contribution, although it least their kids get something in return in terms of uniforms etc.


----------



## Sparky9 (Mar 15, 2017)

Strikers north did it right this year with uniforms. We had plain black shorts, black socks, and 3 lightweight jerseys in solid colors- 1 white 1 black and 1 red.  Never had a color conflict with any team all year. Cost was low and no scramble changing before games.


----------

